# Critique my diet



## Chrisoleary1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi Guys, this is my first post. I'm just starting a bulk and I think my diet is pretty good for what I want. I just want to hear some experienced opinions as to whether it's as good as I think. The diet I'm posting is my maintenance diet and was looking to just add 500 calories of carbs on top for a bulk.

Weight - 187lbs 
Body fat around - 14% (I think)

Training days (4 days per week)- 4400cals , protein- 277g, Fat-163g, carbs- 433g
Non training days (3 days) - 4200cals, protein- 250g, Fat- 240g, carbs - 250g

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 8, 2017)

You're welcome.


----------



## WaterMan (May 29, 2017)

*The Science bethind the diet*

Hi,  I am new here.  I have seen on other parts of the board that there is a sticky section that has conventional wisdom for things.  I am not sure why there is not something like that for this section.  Your diet seems very scientific.  Did you get your diet based on any studies?  I would like to know what research you consulted to get your number so I can conclude that what you are doing has been studied.  That is the only way I can make any kind of decision for myself.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 30, 2017)

WOW!  That is a ton of protein.  What all are you eating to consume all that protein?  I am always looking for new ideas


----------

